# Looking for an apartment in Granada



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

I am going to be in the beautiful city of Granada from the 1st of May until almost the 1st of November. How can I find an apartment for those six months? And, can I get a two bedroom place for 400 Euros or less per month? I think I would prefer being in what might be call south central near Calle Alhamar. But since beggars can't choose, I'm open to other locations. I was in Andalusia for the first time last fall and absolutely fell in love with the people, food, sights and sounds. Now I want to see more of it. I'm retired with a fairly meager income. But I've commited myself by already buying a round trip ticket. Hope I can pull this off.
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sagapo said:


> I am going to be in the beautiful city of Granada from the 1st of May until almost the 1st of November. How can I find an apartment for those six months? And, can I get a two bedroom place for 400 Euros or less per month? I think I would prefer being in what might be call south central near Calle Alhamar. But since beggars can't choose, I'm open to other locations. I was in Andalusia for the first time last fall and absolutely fell in love with the people, food, sights and sounds. Now I want to see more of it. I'm retired with a fairly meager income. But I've commited myself by already buying a round trip ticket. Hope I can pull this off.
> Thanks


have a look in the sticky thread 'useful links' & you'll find links to rental websites to get you started

hopefully a regular poster will come along & be able to recommend a local agent


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

sagapo said:


> I am going to be in the beautiful city of Granada from the 1st of May until almost the 1st of November. How can I find an apartment for those six months? And, can I get a two bedroom place for 400 Euros or less per month? I think I would prefer being in what might be call south central near Calle Alhamar. But since beggars can't choose, I'm open to other locations. I was in Andalusia for the first time last fall and absolutely fell in love with the people, food, sights and sounds. Now I want to see more of it. I'm retired with a fairly meager income. But I've commited myself by already buying a round trip ticket. Hope I can pull this off.
> Thanks


Hello Sagapo, 
My husband and I are also moving to Granada this summer and I have recently been doing lots of research and apartment hunting online. It seems like it would be possible to get a 2 bedroom for about 400 euros but it would be cutting it quite fine. If you are willing to spend an extra 50 euros per month you will have a lot more choice and could probably find something in your ideal part of the city. We are looking at moving into the Albaicin area of the city, a World Heritage site full of gorgeous winding streets and white washed Arabic style architecture. According to locals, the city is small enough to be able to walk all over easily and it is also a relatively safe city so I would not stress too much if you end up having to compromise on the part of town.
I have been advised by many expats that the best way to secure an apartment will be to go there ourselves and view places before locking into anything. We plan to arrive in July and either camp, stay in a cheap hotel or hostel or even couch surf (CouchSurfing – The world’s largest travel community) for a week or 2 while we spend our days ringing around and viewing apartments so we can be sure that we get the right place for us.
A good website is Loquo Granada Community | classifieds for apartments rooms jobs personals for sale events 
It's the Spanish craigslist/gumtree.
Also I've been tying "aquiler pisos en Granada" into google and it brings up lots of results for Spanish rental websites, and if you are not familiar with the language yet you can use google translate. You will find lots of results, some with extensive info and photos so you can get a feel of what you can get for your money. 
Good luck with your move. Feel free to PM me any time, it seems we are going through the same thing right now so perhaps we can help each other out


----------



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

*Very helpful*



gracegaldo said:


> Hello Sagapo,
> My husband and I are also moving to Granada this summer and I have recently been doing lots of research and apartment hunting online. It seems like it would be possible to get a 2 bedroom for about 400 euros but it would be cutting it quite fine. If you are willing to spend an extra 50 euros per month you will have a lot more choice and could probably find something in your ideal part of the city. We are looking at moving into the Albaicin area of the city, a World Heritage site full of gorgeous winding streets and white washed Arabic style architecture. According to locals, the city is small enough to be able to walk all over easily and it is also a relatively safe city so I would not stress too much if you end up having to compromise on the part of town.
> I have been advised by many expats that the best way to secure an apartment will be to go there ourselves and view places before locking into anything. We plan to arrive in July and either camp, stay in a cheap hotel or hostel or even couch surf (CouchSurfing – The world’s largest travel community) for a week or 2 while we spend our days ringing around and viewing apartments so we can be sure that we get the right place for us.
> A good website is Loquo Granada Community | classifieds for apartments rooms jobs personals for sale events
> ...


Hi Grace
Your suggestion of Googling "aquiler pisos en Granada" really helped. There, I was able to learn that there are apartments in or near my price range and near my preffered area. That a big load off my mind.
I was in Granada last fall for 3 days. I never worried about safety. People were polite and friendly. I got to know a couple who own a small restaurant and bar at Calle Alhamar, 24 called "La Rama de Oro". They were so very nice that we formed a bond. She is going to try to help me find a place to live. But, I haven't heard back from her yet. It has only been 4 days. I have a hotel reservation for the first 5 days that I'll be there.
I can hardly wait to see the revamped "Patio de Los Leones" at La Alhambra.
Maye we can get together when you get settled. Thanks for your useful reply.
Bruce


----------



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> have a look in the sticky thread 'useful links' & you'll find links to rental websites to get you started
> 
> hopefully a regular poster will come along & be able to recommend a local agent


Thanks for your reply. Can you please tell me how to find "the sticky thread"?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sagapo said:


> Thanks for your reply. Can you please tell me how to find "the sticky thread"?


if you go back the the Spain main page you'll see some discussion threads have been 'stuck' above the others (so that we don't lose them )

look for the one called 'useful links......'


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

It might be harder to get a rental for 400ish a month, if you are only staying four months, as that would be long term rates.

Unfortunately, you are staying over the summer months when many landlords will be looking from the higher rates available on short term holiday lets.

You might be lucky though, as you have someone locally to help - and sometimes you can get a better deal if you can pay it all up front.


----------



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

*No, Duh?*



xabiachica said:


> if you go back the the Spain main page you'll see some discussion threads have been 'stuck' above the others (so that we don't lose them )
> 
> look for the one called 'useful links......'


Thanks. it was very helpful. "Stick Notes" huh. Cute.


----------



## ukmocha (Jan 5, 2012)

We had a similar "sticker shock" when we initially moved to Spain. We were in Nerja and the prices were a lot dearer than on the estate agents websites. Luckily we had friends who trawled around with us to find "se aquiler" signs and we managed to get a great deal in another area with a Spanish landlord.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

I live close to Granada. There are a number of accommodation agencies, catering for short-term lets/students, so will grab a couple of numbers/web addys and post them here, probably tomorrow - need to buy bright, shiny things from a mountain shop in Granada.

At the moment, there is a dearth of property in Granada, so it is a buyers market. However, as is common with rental agents worldwide, count yer fingers after you shake hands with them 

Pip pip!


----------



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

brocher said:


> It might be harder to get a rental for 400ish a month, if you are only staying four months, as that would be long term rates.
> 
> Unfortunately, you are staying over the summer months when many landlords will be looking from the higher rates available on short term holiday lets.
> 
> You might be lucky though, as you have someone locally to help - and sometimes you can get a better deal if you can pay it all up front.


brocher
I don't know if this will help but I'll be staying for 6 months. I have also learned that I may have to up the ante by 100 Euros. I'll see what my Spanish friends find. If absolutely necessary and the deal is really good, I could probably pay up front. That sounds like a good suggestion as a bartering chip. 
Thanks Sagapo


----------



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

*Cruising Granada*



ukmocha said:


> We had a similar "sticker shock" when we initially moved to Spain. We were in Nerja and the prices were a lot dearer than on the estate agents websites. Luckily we had friends who trawled around with us to find "se aquiler" signs and we managed to get a great deal in another area with a Spanish landlord.


mocha
Flat cruising? That's a good idea. And it might be a fun (hopefully not frustrating) way to see more of Granada with my friends right at the start of my visit.
Thanks for the tip and the heads up on estate agents.
Sagapo


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

sagapo said:


> brocher
> I don't know if this will help but I'll be staying for 6 months. I have also learned that I may have to up the ante by 100 Euros. I'll see what my Spanish friends find. If absolutely necessary and the deal is really good, I could probably pay up front. That sounds like a good suggestion as a bartering chip.
> Thanks Sagapo




Good luck, I'm sure it will be easier with Spanish friends helping. Of course, don't be *too* quick offering to pay extra up front!!


----------



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice brocher. Wish me luck.


----------



## NicolaYMarkinSpain (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi, 

My US partner (I am English) and I are looking to rent in Granada and arrive there on 23rd. He is working in Afgh and we have 3months of R&R between his 3 month work rota so after holidaying in the Granada area every 3 months for the last 2 years we have decided that we are done with hotels and holiday lets and want to take an apartment. As I mentioned, we arrive this time on 23rd June and we have a hotel booked for the first 5 days. I want to reall know if its realistic to view and do paperwork on an apartment within a week? We are lucky enough to be able to pay a hefty cash deposit so I am hoping money talks, but woould be interested to hear what the general opinion is. We know Granada well and know where we want tto be and as w have been talking about doing it for a while we have researched estate agents and I have also made enquiries about a couple of places on line that we want to view. I know its going to be a bit of a mad week, but is there a "paperwork" type reason that would stop us renting. Neither of us will be actual residents so would this stop us from being able to rent a place? Any advice/incite/assistance would bbe greatly received, 

Thanks, Nicola





sagapo said:


> Hi Grace
> Your suggestion of Googling "aquiler pisos en Granada" really helped. There, I was able to learn that there are apartments in or near my price range and near my preffered area. That a big load off my mind.
> I was in Granada last fall for 3 days. I never worried about safety. People were polite and friendly. I got to know a couple who own a small restaurant and bar at Calle Alhamar, 24 called "La Rama de Oro". They were so very nice that we formed a bond. She is going to try to help me find a place to live. But, I haven't heard back from her yet. It has only been 4 days. I have a hotel reservation for the first 5 days that I'll be there.
> I can hardly wait to see the revamped "Patio de Los Leones" at La Alhambra.
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NicolaYMarkinSpain said:


> Hi,
> 
> My US partner (I am English) and I are looking to rent in Granada and arrive there on 23rd. He is working in Afgh and we have 3months of R&R between his 3 month work rota so after holidaying in the Granada area every 3 months for the last 2 years we have decided that we are done with hotels and holiday lets and want to take an apartment. As I mentioned, we arrive this time on 23rd June and we have a hotel booked for the first 5 days. I want to reall know if its realistic to view and do paperwork on an apartment within a week? We are lucky enough to be able to pay a hefty cash deposit so I am hoping money talks, but woould be interested to hear what the general opinion is. We know Granada well and know where we want tto be and as w have been talking about doing it for a while we have researched estate agents and I have also made enquiries about a couple of places on line that we want to view. I know its going to be a bit of a mad week, but is there a "paperwork" type reason that would stop us renting. Neither of us will be actual residents so would this stop us from being able to rent a place? Any advice/incite/assistance would bbe greatly received,
> 
> Thanks, Nicola


:welcome:

it's entirely possible to view an apartment & move in the same day if you have the money to hand

most owners & agents use a standard contract & have them on file

although I am officially resident I have never been asked for the resident cert by a landlord - most will accept your passport as ID & often will prefer it, since it has your photo

that of course might change as the new residency rules filter through - but I'd be surprised if it changes _that _quickly


----------



## NicolaYMarkinSpain (Jun 9, 2012)

This is really positive feedback, I am just wondering how difficult it will be without either of us having a Spanish bank account, I am going to try to get a santander account opened by pushing with a UK santander account (although I know the two banks are seperate) prior to our arriving, but is this a big sticking point as I believe you cant open utility account without a spanish account and cant get an accoount without an address (Catch 22!) 

Whats your view?

N x


xabiachica said:


> it's entirely possible to view an apartment & move in the same day if you have the money to hand
> 
> most owners & agents use a standard contract & have them on file
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NicolaYMarkinSpain said:


> This is really positive feedback, I am just wondering how difficult it will be without either of us having a Spanish bank account, I am going to try to get a santander account opened by pushing with a UK santander account (although I know the two banks are seperate) prior to our arriving, but is this a big sticking point as I believe you cant open utility account without a spanish account and cant get an accoount without an address (Catch 22!)
> 
> Whats your view?
> 
> N x


In nearly 9 years of renting in Spain the utilities have always remained in the owner's name

some have paid the bills & we paid them when they showed them to us

some have passed us the bills & we've gone to the bank & paid that way

currently the bills go out of my account - the owner sorted that out for me

you should be able to open a non-resident bank account with your passport - although they might want a NIE number


----------



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

*11 Days*



NicolaYMarkinSpain said:


> Hi,
> 
> My US partner (I am English) and I are looking to rent in Granada and arrive there on 23rd. He is working in Afgh and we have 3months of R&R between his 3 month work rota so after holidaying in the Granada area every 3 months for the last 2 years we have decided that we are done with hotels and holiday lets and want to take an apartment. As I mentioned, we arrive this time on 23rd June and we have a hotel booked for the first 5 days. I want to reall know if its realistic to view and do paperwork on an apartment within a week? We are lucky enough to be able to pay a hefty cash deposit so I am hoping money talks, but woould be interested to hear what the general opinion is. We know Granada well and know where we want tto be and as w have been talking about doing it for a while we have researched estate agents and I have also made enquiries about a couple of places on line that we want to view. I know its going to be a bit of a mad week, but is there a "paperwork" type reason that would stop us renting. Neither of us will be actual residents so would this stop us from being able to rent a place? Any advice/incite/assistance would bbe greatly received,
> 
> Thanks, Nicola


It took me 11 days to find an apaartment that was available for less than a full year.
I am only here for six months. I'm renting from a private party at Plaza Fontiveros. The contract was fairly simple although I made a few minor changes in it to clarify some points. Whatever you do, don't rent from somebody who is out of the country and wants the rent money sent by Western Union. There are many scams like this occuring here in Granada at this time. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## NicolaYMarkinSpain (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tip re- WU, we will steer clear of that!

We are happy to rent for over 12 months, the plan is that I stay there while Mark heads to Afgh and continue to work as i work from anywhere I have an internet connection. 

Do you think if you had been willing to take a lease for 12 months that the 11 day search would have been a lot less?




sagapo said:


> It took me 11 days to find an apaartment that was available for less than a full year.
> I am only here for six months. I'm renting from a private party at Plaza Fontiveros. The contract was fairly simple although I made a few minor changes in it to clarify some points. Whatever you do, don't rent from somebody who is out of the country and wants the rent money sent by Western Union. There are many scams like this occuring here in Granada at this time. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

*No problem.*

If I were leasing for a year and knowing where to go ( which inmobiliarias to talk to) five days would be sufficient. There are alot of apartments available in all areas, sizes and configurations.


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

sagapo said:


> Hi Grace
> Your suggestion of Googling "aquiler pisos en Granada" really helped. There, I was able to learn that there are apartments in or near my price range and near my preffered area. That a big load off my mind.
> I was in Granada last fall for 3 days. I never worried about safety. People were polite and friendly. I got to know a couple who own a small restaurant and bar at Calle Alhamar, 24 called "La Rama de Oro". They were so very nice that we formed a bond. She is going to try to help me find a place to live. But, I haven't heard back from her yet. It has only been 4 days. I have a hotel reservation for the first 5 days that I'll be there.
> I can hardly wait to see the revamped "Patio de Los Leones" at La Alhambra.
> ...


Hola Read ur piece..currently live in Valencia,,just curious..

Why did u choose Granada...

Thamks......


----------

